# musetto da paperino



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

View attachment 8125View attachment 8103


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

:smile:

volevo mettere la mia belva feroce ma mi è venuta la foto ruotata...


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

e ruotala in senso orario:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

ad ogni modo se scarichi direttamente ...tutte le foto verticali arrivano "sdraiate"


----------



## erab (28 Gennaio 2014)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

se non la smetti di postare foto vengo li e te lo rubo!!!!


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

e quindi? come si fa?


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

ma dici a girarle? m ipare strano tu melo chieda....tasto destro ruota in senso antiorario:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

erab....piuttosto il marito..ma ulissino mai!


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

ma io ce le ho sul pc, niente url...come faccio a metterle?
non so, sono imbranata


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

in altro a destra c'è un quadratino "inserisci immagine"
lo apri e carichi il file dal deskstop.
succede che a volte ,come in questo momento ...ho visto,si apre solo in modalità url...chiud itutto , riapri e riprova a vedere fino a quandoti darà la possibilità difarlo tramite pc


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

se nel blog in risposte continua a farlo postalo nelforum


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

mi viene sempre storta e poi ho trovato anche l'url ma mi viene enorme:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

ma non  devi urlare
senti, basta: apri una discussione , questo è il mio cane e caichi il file dal computer .
giuro che si può fare


----------

